# I need help! buying Rytera Alien X



## hunter71495 (May 17, 2010)

Hi im new to this web site in fact i just joined tonight because i need advice and to help others in need of advice.

Okay last year my friend steve (he is age 15 (im 14) bought a Rytera Alien X bow. He used it for hunting and target shooting often. He bought if brand spanking new off the dealer near him (one of his neighbors) for $650 bare bow. He customised it by putting a pop up rest on it and a neon sight (one of the sights that has the neon collector bars on it (in a circle surrounding it and coiled up) that is adjustable for differend yardages but with only one pin). The rest was like $80 dollars and the sight was like $120 dollars. Personally myself i'm tring to get into archery for hunting currently and hopefully soon competive shooting BUT ON A BUDGET!!!!.He decided after one year with it that he likes one of the diamond bows (i can't remember which one though) because right before he shoots it it jeerks up very little and he doesn't like it and wants to sell his rytera alien x.The bow is in great shape! He told me that he would sell me it for $550 dollars which includes :the bow, the sight (worth $120), the stabilizer (worth $40) and other miscellaneous things (worth about $40). Thats means if I break it down the bow only costs me like $350 dollars with like $200 in accessories. I am pretty sure thats a great price because he bought it brand new for $650 (bare bow)and he is selling it to me for $550 including acessories. 

I told him that I would only buy it if he threw in the pop up rest (worth $80) and he was like no I need it for my new bow. Maybe I can get him to throw in the pop up rest if im lucky.

Im pretty sure this is a great deal I need help if it is a great deal or not and some feed back from rytera alien x owners.

Thanks Ryan


----------



## 1adam12 (Aug 27, 2003)

Alien X's have been going for about $450 on here used, bare bow. That is what I sold one for about 6 weeks ago. So, if you are happy with his accessories, his price probably a fair one. You wont be stealing it from him, but if you know he takes care of his stuff that is worth something as compared to buying one off of someone you dont know.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Really doesnt matter if he gives it to you. It wont do you any good unless its the right draw length. Compare yall's wingspan. I dont know much about Aliens but if the draw length is way to long or short, new cams and string are in order.


----------



## hunter71495 (May 17, 2010)

*Update*

We then talked it over later (last night on the phone) and he wants to buy a diamond iceman. We aren't sure if the sight and rest he has currently will fit on to the iceman he wants. He said that this weekend he will go to the diamond dealer and find out. He then said 

without sight and rest it would be $470-475
with only rest it would be $540
with only sight it would be $570
with both it would be $640


My question is (IS IT WORTH IT????) CURRENTLY THAT IS WHAT I'M ASKING!!! IS IT HONESTLY WORTH IT 640!!!! DOLLARS FOR A BOW WITH A REST AND A SIGHT (WITH ONLY MINOR ACESSORIES)


----------

